# ENWorld barely functional



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey, anyone else having this problem?  Sure, it's not as bad as last weekend's total blackout, but today it's taking several minutes to load a page for me, and timing out more than half the time, especially individual threads (forum pages seem to load more reliably).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 25, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Hey, anyone else having this problem?  Sure, it's not as bad as last weekend's total blackout, but today it's taking several minutes to load a page for me, and timing out more than half the time, especially individual threads (forum pages seem to load more reliably).



Yes, it is incredibly slow on times. It still loads, unlike last weekend. 

What happened to the nuke from orbit master plan?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 25, 2009)

Working on it.  Just needs some stuff deleting.


----------



## Nebten (Jul 26, 2009)

The ironic part is everytime I tried to click on this exact thread, my connection would time out. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 29, 2009)

Well this is the first time I have managed to actually get on to the boards in almost the last week.  Before that I kept getting told that there was a 3000 user cap in place.

Can Morrus or anyone give a little more detail as to what actually happened?  Was the a DoS attack on EN World?  Or did something else happen that caused traffic to go through the roof?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 29, 2009)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Well this is the first time I have managed to actually get on to the boards in almost the last week.  Before that I kept getting told that there was a 3000 user cap in place.



Me too.

Up until today, I've been getting the "3000 user cap" message. It's finally loaded, but it's wicked slow.

I guess "patience" will have to remain my word of the day.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 29, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Working on it.  Just needs some stuff deleting.



Like what?

Temp files? Old threads?

Maybe some of the older hivemind threads could go bye-bye.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never gotten any message, just very long load times (I can finish a Minesweeper game on expert between pages, and I'm not very good) followed by (if I'm lucky) the page, or by a "page cannot be displayed" error.  I'm not on dial-up or anything, and it happens with both my XP machine and my Vista one.  Been going on to some extent for months, but the past 2 weeks or so it has gotten really bad.


----------

